# How to produce circular flash reflection in eyes?



## Marsu42 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've got some flashes and conventional diffusers, i.e. the sto-fen type. But I'm annoyed by the ugly flash reflection in the eyes, so currently I'm looking for a softbox (larger square "studio-like" reflection) and/or some means to produce a circular reflection.

The best I could come up with is this type, does anyone else the conventional rectangle reflection is ugly and has another solution (or something home-made)? http://www.amazon.de/D%C3%B6rr-PRO-4-Diffusor-Canon-580EX/dp/B001BN4T9S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357378741&sr=8-2


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 5, 2013)

Try joghurt becher with different colors, plastic bags with different colors....just anything u can find. U dont necessarily have to spend money for a diffusor.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 5, 2013)

You're not referring to the effect of using a ring flash are you ?


----------



## m (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe you can add some black tape to a rectangular softbox to fake the look of a window cross.

Also, take a look at this:
Understanding Octodomes/Octo Boxes: A Lighting Tutorial


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 5, 2013)

If you mean the ringflash/ringlight effect (see picture) then just get the Walimex Ringleuchte 65W from Amazon.

(ps guy in the foto looks like D soosts brother  )


----------



## bycostello (Jan 5, 2013)

circles for circular catchlights and squares for square ones....


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 5, 2013)

If your camera has a pc socket you can pick up a cheapo msnual ringflash on ebay.

I used a centon mr20. Dead basic, but gives the desired effect. Cheap as chips.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> You're not referring to the effect of using a ring flash are you ?



Nope, but sure looks catchy, but very special and might divert attraction from the overall motive. I do a lot of macro with multiple flashes, and the direct fill flash rectangle is always too much visible in the eyes of animals. 



sandymandy said:


> Try joghurt becher with different colors



Thx, that's worth a try, I didn't get the idea myself because I'd suspected the plastic takes too much light away. A plastic bag sounds a bit too much unreliable because it's prone to change form or flatten(?).



m said:


> Maybe you can add some black tape to a rectangular softbox to fake the look of a window cross.



Oh, well, that's also a good idea - seems I need to bump up my creativity with flash accessories a bit 



paul13walnut5 said:


> If your camera has a pc socket you can pick up a cheapo msnual ringflash on ebay.



My 60d hasn't got a socket, and neither has the 6d (thanks, Canon!) that I'll probably buy because it keeps being €1000 cheaper than the 5d3 and hasn't got the af assist bug ... and the pc terminal on the speedlite is incoming only (thanks again, Canon).


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

Will a Macro ringflash produce a catchlight? I'll have to try that since mine has a steady on function


----------



## agierke (Jan 5, 2013)

all strobes produce a catchlight so long as they are positioned in the right place.



> circles for circular catchlights and squares for square ones....



this in a nutshell. if you want circles, the source has to be circular.


----------



## picturesbyme (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110841275617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251096093777?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## m (Jan 5, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> My 60d hasn't got a socket



There are a lot of cheap adapters on ebay.


----------



## mustafa (Jan 5, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> Will a Macro ringflash produce a catchlight? I'll have to try that since mine has a steady on function



Nothing to do with the steady on function. Just use the ring flash.

Be warned though, not flattering on skin imperfections.. Use a soft filter, or be prepared to fix it in post.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 5, 2013)

m said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > My 60d hasn't got a socket
> ...


Thanks, I didn't realize that - though the one I found looks somewhat wobbly when I imagine a speedlite mounted on it next to a manual flash via pc sync: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-TF-321-Canon-E-TTL-Flash-Hot-Shoe-Blitzschuh-zu-PC-Sync-Adapter-/221085648301?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3379bb45ad


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

mustafa said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > Will a Macro ringflash produce a catchlight? I'll have to try that since mine has a steady on function
> ...



It has a soft adapter and I can always lower the clarity.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 5, 2013)

*PC Socket? Oh Dude! Have I got a site for you!*

If you want to get totally geeked out and lost in a cool website for half an hour, go here...

*http://michaelbass.blogspot.com/2006/11/canon-flash-auxillary-sync-mod.html*

This guy does some seriously wicked mods for improving/customizing flash equipment. He rocks. He can custom make anything and does it right. His work is high quality with good attention to detail. He also will rebuild what you already have to be much more "bullet proof" with better metal shoe plates, tougher screws, etc.

My biggest concern with his work on flashes is that once the flash is improved, it will never fail and won't break so my camera will split in half instead!  (Gotta _hate it_ when that happens!)


----------



## m (Jan 5, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Thanks, I didn't realize that - though the one I found looks somewhat wobbly when I imagine a speedlite mounted on it next to a manual flash via pc sync: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-TF-321-Canon-E-TTL-Flash-Hot-Shoe-Blitzschuh-zu-PC-Sync-Adapter-/221085648301?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3379bb45ad



Does the original one look more trustworthy? I doubt it, but for as little as 11x the price you can find it out 
http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_171135_-1

You also need cables.
Maybe you're better off with used pocket wizards or some cheaper version of them.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 5, 2013)

m said:


> but for as little as 11x the price you can find it out



I (again) didn't realize Canon does produce the same thing - and given Canon's current pricing policy, I think they should lower the prices so that they're only *10* times more expensive than the same thing from a third party, often they're even content with only 5 times like the ttl-cord or lens hoods 



m said:


> Maybe you're better off with used pocket wizards or some cheaper version of them.



If I should get this than only to attach 1 or max two cheap flashes (like the ring flash advice above) near the camera, otherwise I'd invest in the current Canon wireless system (that's why I got the 600rt) though that isn't compatible with studio flashes atm.


----------



## m (Jan 5, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> I (again)



The smiley was not for you, but rather the price. 
I just wanted to point out that all those adapters pretty much look the same.

Well, if you want to invest in the new wireless system of canon anyway, I don't think 10€ more will break the bank.
Just give it a try? The cheapo manual ring flash is going to be the same kind of investment.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 5, 2013)

m said:


> I don't think 10€ more will break the bank.



Yup, just ordered it directly from China (to save 5€ in comparison to a German delivery) - now I just have to wait a month :-> ... and I think the Canon flash system is currently overpriced since only the 600rt is available and I certainly cannot afford more of these, but I thought one would be a future-proof bet and it has the nice 200mm reflector.


----------



## brad goda (Feb 11, 2013)

if you want a perfect circle catch light in your subjects eye first determine the working distance you need and then look for the corresponding modifier.
1. acrylic globe for home lighting (good for small dot or working close)... surprisingly cheap
2. china lantern come in many diff sizes (good for small dot or working close).... surprisingly more cheap.
3. use umbrella as close to lens as possible... some cases directly behind camera.
4. any round box or octa bank or rotalux style bank.

only need a tenth of amount of light to produce specular in eyes... adjust to your liking but so it does not effect your main lighting ratio.


----------

